# beef back ribs?



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Never saw these in my grocery store before. I bought about 2 pounds.
Anyone have any tips on cooking 'em?


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 20, 2007)

Yup How ya want to do em? wit gravy in a pot or BBQ style?


----------



## Puff1 (May 20, 2007)

If your going to smoke them. Cook 'em like BBs.
221  
Do you have a pic of the purchase?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Yup How ya want to do em? wit gravy in a pot or BBQ style?


BBQ style


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> If your going to smoke them. Cook 'em like BBs.
> 221
> Do you have a pic of the purchase?


I don't have a smoker. Just a gas grill.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 21, 2007)

Set up your grill for indirect heat (only light 1 burner) place the ribs on the  far side from the lit burner Put a chunk of wood on the lit burners sheild or vaporizer, smoke em @ 300 deg till the meat shrinks back from the bone on the small end about 1/2 to 3/4 in.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, guys. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## boar_d_laze (May 21, 2007)

They're nothing at all like pork baby backs.  Pork bbs are off the loin.  Beef back ribs are cut off the rib primal.  You know those boneless rib roasts and rib eye steaks?  Well those beef back ribs you bought are why those roasts and steaks are boneless.  

JB is right about prep.  He cooks at a slightly higher temp than I'd recommend -- about 250.  But six of one half a doz of the other, it won't make much difference.  

Only thing I can add is don't use a sweet rub.  Put the ribs in a pan and splash the meat side with some red wine and worcestershire sauce.  You just want to get it wet, not drown it.  Make a rub with 4 tbs kosher salt, 2 tbs sweet paprika, 1 tbs fresh ground black pepper,  2 tsp granulated garlic, 2 tsp granulated onion, 1/2 tsp thyme, 1/2 tsp sage, 1/2 tsp chile de arbol or New Mexico Chili Powder.  Give the wine and worcestershire at least 15 minutes to work it's magic, then apply the rub to the meat side only, don't bother with the bone side.  Save any left over rub, it's an excellent steak rub.

Rich


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2007)

I've cooked them like BBs and have had no problem :?


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2007)

See.............


----------



## boar_d_laze (May 21, 2007)

Puff,

Why would you have a problem?  I meant they're not from the same part of the anatomy as pork bbs, and they don't like sweet like pork does.   If in fact, you like a sweet rub on beef, what can I say?  We like different things.   

Rich


----------



## Puff1 (May 22, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> Why would you have a problem?  I meant they're not from the same part of the anatomy as pork bbs, and they don't like sweet like pork does.   If in fact, you like a sweet rub on beef, what can I say?  We like different things.
> 
> Rich


That's what BBQ forums are all about   Different   's


----------



## Unity (May 22, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> I meant they're not from the same part of the anatomy as pork bbs


I'm not sure I'm following you, Rich. Whether it belongs to a hog or a steer, the ribcage is made up of 12 pairs of ribs, left and right, articulating to the 12 thoracic vertebrae. Pork and beef ribs are anatomically equivalent. The muscles that attach to them are anatomically and structurally alike -- they move the same parts of the animals' skeletal systems. I think what you're saying is that hogs and steers are butchered somewhat differently, which is a cultural thing. 

--John  8)


----------



## boar_d_laze (May 22, 2007)

John,

I'm not a butcher, but as I understand it, pork "baby backs" are taken from the part of the loin primal nearest the tail, and beef " backs" are taken from the rib primal which is near the shoulder.  More precisely, beef back ribs are sternals, but pork baby back rib racks are all of the asternal and some to all of the sternal.  Two different, although overlapping, parts of the mammals' anatomy.

Also, I believe most modern pork breeds have a few more vertebrae, and thus, rib pairs than modern beeves.  

This may be getting bizarrely technical.  And of course, I could be wrong.

Rich


----------



## Unity (May 23, 2007)

Okay, thanks, Rich, that helps get us on the same reference points -- my generalizations were too simple.  I found a Web site that does a pretty good job of explaining the pork rib cuts. I didn't find a comparable beef diagram showing the bones, but this one is pretty good.



 



I like learning about how stuff works.   

--John  8)


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 23, 2007)

Alrite yall When I get home I'm get out my Cook's bible. They have a big section on cuts of ribs & what is what, who & why.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 23, 2007)

Look... Over here BOY!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 23, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

>




AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 23, 2007)

[smilie=pope.gif]


----------



## Unity (May 23, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Look... Over here BOY!



Nice summary, JB, thanks. I may have to buy yet another of Mr Kimball's thick books.   

--John  8)


----------



## boar_d_laze (May 23, 2007)

I stand corrected, I think.  Nearsighted for sure.

Rich


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! They turned out great. 
Did like boar_d_laze said and splashed with red wine and 
worcestershire sauce and then used Triple EEE Ranch rub.
Cooked indirect at 225 for about 2.5 hours with woodchips then foiled for another hour.
Sauced and finished. Ate all four small racks myself.   
Not the meatiest ribs, but very tasty.


----------



## Puff1 (May 24, 2007)

After all the "hoopla". Those look like some good eats there Erik


----------

